# Help with pottery jug/bottle identification



## harryr1961 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've dug a couple of these in San Francisco.  They are 5" tall, and have a small spout for pouring.  I'm guessing Sake, as they don't look like other American pottery.  I have several Sake cups from the same region.  Some kind of oil is my other guess.  There are no markings, as it appears to be very utilitarian.  The stopper is wood, and the original sealant, something whitish, is still present on the stopper and the spout.  The age of bottles in the area run from mid 1800's to late 1800's.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 17, 2010)

The unfinished glaze at the bottom and the white clay may be identifiable to to someone. 5" makes it not very utilitarian except a junk lamp. If the inside isn't glazed it's just decorative.
 Your digs are nice and clean, I wish I could find them that way


----------



## Inkspot (Dec 17, 2010)

I recall correctly, they are chinese but I don't remember what they were used for.


----------



## canada (Dec 17, 2010)

Chinese soya sauce pot.


 Dave


----------



## harryr1961 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Dave!  Any idea of the value?


----------



## botlguy (Dec 17, 2010)

I've heard these referred to as "Tiger Whiskey" jugs and I am sure they are Chinese. I believe it is correct that some did contain Soy Sauce. They are common and worth $5 - $10. Not much interest in them. I have seen similar pieces marked: "Federal Law Forbids .......... etc."  I think those did not have a spout and now that I think about it the Tiger Whiskey jugs may not have had the spout.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Jim,

 I think you may find that the Tiger Whiskies are more often shaped like this:


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 17, 2010)

Oops, Jim,

 I zigged when I shoulda zagged. A smaller image is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I think Dave/canada has got it eggs ackley. Depends on one's spelling though. Is it soy, shoyu, soya, or something completely different. I certainly enjoyed some last night at Half Price Sushi night, and the little decorative soy sauce dispensers even resembled the pot in form, despite it being a quasi Japanese establishment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Henry's looks like a remarkably clean one. Hey Henry, welcome to this place. Please do show us some more great stuff.


----------



## TROG (Dec 18, 2010)

The bottle is definitely for Soy Sauce and are usually found in the 1870- 1890 period. They are relatively common here in Australia and bring approx $20-$25.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys are correct. Please cut me some slack, I'm OLD. Brain Fart


----------



## harryr1961 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks! It's Harry, by the way.  I'm glad to share pics and appreciate the help.  I'm with Dave.  I've seen modern vessels with a spout for pouring soy sauce that resemble the one I posted, and with the amount of Chinese living in the area of the dig, it makes sense.  Here's a shot of the sake cups and a sake bottle from the same dig, and 3 small chinese bottles I was told were medicinal.  The bottle in front says Japanese Hair Stain, and the small metal item in back (hard to see) is a cuff shaped band with modest imbellishments, that shows signs of being clamped shut.  Maybe a pony tail band?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

> The bottle in front says Japanese Hair Stain, and the small metal item in back (hard to see) is a cuff shaped band with modest imbellishments, that shows signs of being clamped shut. Maybe a pony tail band?


 
 Hey Harry,

 I'm a young old fart too. About two eye doctor visits behind, too. You call this a picture?[8D] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got bigger blisters. Come on, will'ya put more bigger pictures up? This is some stuff I wanna see well. Please elaborate on this SF, Calif diggin. 

 I've not dug there much, but sure did enjoy myself when i did dig. I blundered upon this great hole near Peralta & Mandela in Oakland a few years ago. There waz some diggin goin on there at an amazing scale....


----------



## harryr1961 (Dec 18, 2010)

The original file was too large.  I resized it for blog.  I'll work on getting some that a human might be able to see!


----------



## ilovejake24 (Dec 22, 2010)

The three small bottles behind the sake cups where typically used for opium. Looks like a nice dig, Congrats!


----------

